# Top dweller fish



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello guys, just wondering if any of you can give me some ideas on fish that will generally stay towards the top of the tank. An e.g would be zebra danios or killifish. 

Thanks, Kane.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got red wag platys and black bar (comet) platys that stay pretty much at the top of the tank. They are by far the most playful fish in my community tank.

Not sure if you were thinking of anything like that but I'm sure glad I got some  They always play in the stream of water going back into the tank during water changes too.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Come to think of it, most livebearers probably enjoy the top.

Thanks for the help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hatchetfish and guppies immediately come to mind.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

butterfly fish and gouramis


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some have already been mentioned, but just to provide a complete list off the top of my head: hatchetfish, pencilfish, pyrulina species, some killifish (the black and white barred one from Africa,name escapes me, nice fish); the dwarf rasbora frequently spend much time at the surface or near it, esp with floating plants. And this is something all surface fish need.

African butterfly fish, but these are voracious predators with small fish that approach the surface.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Bettas also.

Of course, each fish has it's own requirements and we're assuming you would research your choices and pick based on your particular water parameters and tank mates.


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Well thanks for all the replies.

P.s ofcouse I research my fish first, for week or months beforehand 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

definetly hatchets they dont go anywhere but the surface


----------



## mattfishgeek (Jul 25, 2010)

i would go with hatchets. They look great in a little shoal. Ideally you should keep 6 or more. They do require a tank cover as these fish do jump. Also they do appreciate a few floating plants. But these fish are ideal for what you want, i love them ive kept them for like 12 years now and am never with out a little shoal of them in one of my tanks


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Hatchetfish you say. Well I can't say I know a lot about them or that I've seen alot around but I'll definitely do some research on them, thanks mattfishgeek
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattfishgeek (Jul 25, 2010)

kane chisholme said:


> Hatchetfish you say. Well I can't say I know a lot about them or that I've seen alot around but I'll definitely do some research on them, thanks mattfishgeek
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
no problem, hope i helped


----------

